
Ask HN: Service that connects to other API's - obayesshelton
Hi All,<p>I am trying to find a service that has a load of pre-built API integrations e.g. Google Analytics, Salesforce, HubSpot etc and you can access them by an API rather having to build an integration for everything third party.<p>Does anyone know of anything like this?<p>Thanks
======
mtmail
[https://segment.com/catalog](https://segment.com/catalog) and
[https://zapier.com/apps/integrations/](https://zapier.com/apps/integrations/)
are in that space.

------
n3rio
Gearplug, gearplug.io

~~~
n3rio
Gearplug have integrations for Hubspot, Salesforce and many more, it's
specialized in CRM, marketing and sales tools integrations.

